# Android 8.0 Update And Notifications



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

My Galaxy S8+ was updated to 8.0 a couple of days ago and since then I have found that I'm getting signed off without warning. On Android 7.0 I would get the loud Uber sound with a drop down asking Would You Like To Stay Online and click stay Online or Sign off. Well in 8.0 I've had to set the Driver Generic setting to Medium (no sound) because otherwise it makes a chime every time I click home to do anything else while Uber is Online. Sometimes it even drops down and makes a sound saying You Are Online...EVERY time you check the app and then click home it makes a sound and sometimes does the drop down. So I go into the advanced notification setting and set it to Medium-No Sound, but this causes me not to hear/notice that Uber is asking me if I'd like to stay online and I get signed off. 
Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Risab1981 said:


> My Galaxy S8+ was updated to 8.0 a couple of days ago and since then I have found that I'm getting signed off without warning. On Android 7.0 I would get the loud Uber sound with a drop down asking Would You Like To Stay Online and click stay Online or Sign off. Well in 8.0 I've had to set the Driver Generic setting to Medium (no sound) because otherwise it makes a chime every time I click home to do anything else while Uber is Online. Sometimes it even drops down and makes a sound saying You Are Online...EVERY time you check the app and then click home it makes a sound and sometimes does the drop down. So I go into the advanced notification setting and set it to Medium-No Sound, but this causes me not to hear/notice that Uber is asking me if I'd like to stay online and I get signed off.
> Anyone else having this issue?


Yes same phone and same problems...
I freaking hate it. I get the drop down every time and it lasts like 10 seconds so it is ridiculously annoying


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> Yes same phone and same problems...
> I freaking hate it. I get the drop down every time and it lasts like 10 seconds so it is ridiculously annoying


You can change the sound to something short like a drop or something, so it doesn't last long, or hold down the Uber Driver notification and under generic set it to Medium. Problem is, you won't get the notice for the timeout so you'll find yourself being offline and not knowing it. It sucks...Go to help/feedback (app feedback) and write to them. Don't bother asking support, they'll tell you to Log Out, restart your phone or some other dumb shit response.

Every app developer can put in different things for notifications, hopefully enough people biitch and they fix it. All they really need to fix is the stupid notification saying You're Online...I know I am...quit telling me..Then we can set it back to Enable Sound so that we get promoted for the Log Off warning.

Glad I'm not the only one though.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have the Pixel 2 XL and have been on 8.0 for a few months. For the first few weeks it drove me nuts but like everything else, you just learn to get used to it... 

Now when I go to my phone's home screen, the muscle memory in my finger automatically heads to the top of the screen to swipe up, the "you are online" notification that comes down.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

It is possible in Android to silence those Notifications from the Uber Driver app.
You go into the Notifications settings and there is a check-box for each app.
Just un-check the Uber Driver one and it won't be able to do Notifications.

I have not tried this yet because I am wondering what Notifications that I actually WANT might get silenced.
But so far the only thing I've seen is the damn "You Are Online" notification.
Anybody know a reason that I should NOT turn off all the notifications from the app?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> It is possible in Android to silence those Notifications from the Uber Driver app.
> You go into the Notifications settings and there is a check-box for each app.
> Just un-check the Uber Driver one and it won't be able to do Notifications.
> 
> ...


That's the problem. If you silence the wrong thing, you won't get requests or anything at all if the app is running in the background. I set mine to generic driver, medium, because that gets rid of the annoying you are online sound and drop down.

Its actually a great feature, the way they did notifications, the problem is, UBERs app isn't playing well, because they haven't implemented specific tasks. Hopefully in the future they will fix it.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I found something close to a solution. I keep getting signed off without knowing it . I went into Uber's notifications and set Driver Generic back to Urgent. Then I changed the sound for that, to Silent and kept vibrate enabled. Now when you go out of the app it still does that stupid You Are Online thing, but it ONLY vibrates, so it doesn't annoy me much and doesn't pause music. 
It also now drops down the prompt for Would You Like To Stay Online, and Vibrates, making it harder to NOT notice and get signed off.

Hopefully this helps some of you guys on Android 8, until boober fixes the app notifications.


----------

